# Fair Price? 2017 BMW 230i xDrive



## RFTBunny (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey everyone. It's been almost 10 years since I've been on the forums. My very first BMW was a 2001 330XI which I probably should not have bought. I miss and loved that E46 even though I purchased a really bad example (I was young and inexperienced). All these years later I found myself looking at some of the same vehicles only to decide against buying one with not many good examples around. I figured there's a host of issues that I wouldn't want to deal with.

With that said, I'm getting ready to purchase a car and I was thinking about a 2017 BMW 230i xDrive (with M package).

It would be great if I could get any pointers on how to proceed. Not sure if this is a fair price and what games the dealer may try and play.

Here's a short link to the vehicle I found on CarGurus: rb.gy/ievmet

I'm not too familiar with the 2 series, but I've scheduled a test drive to check the car out.

What are any common issues for these? I'd like to ideally get the original window sticker, see the maintenance scheduled, and follow the recommended maintenance to take great care of it. I want to make sure I do things right this time. It would be purchased with about 40k miles on it. They are asking $19.9k (as advertised). What do you guys think?

Assuming there's no issues I wouldn't want to pay more than 19k for the car pre-tax.

I would also be interested if it's worth going to BMW and trying to buy an extended warranty on the vehicle and what this would cover.


----------



## jam128 (Dec 21, 2020)

You might wanna have it scanned for engine/turbo codes. If all is good try moving on to the cooling system and have that checked. Other than that i don't think you need to worry about it much for having only 40k miles. Good looking car indeed.


----------

